
The radical plan to change how Harvard teaches economics - Jun8
https://www.vox.com/the-highlight/2019/5/14/18520783/harvard-economics-chetty
======
Jun8
When I took Into to Econ I totally hated it, the stupid supply vs demand
curves, M1, etc. etc. My wife had a PhD in Econ and after casually discussing
this topic with her many years I'm now convinced that the fact the Economics
departments should be under the business schools and the fact that its
_called_ Economics is a historical mistake: It's an empirical science of human
behavior. It should be grouped with other science departments.

I wonder how many careers would have changed if intro course would have been
thought a la _Freakonomics_ , having students write simulations to tackle
interesting, real-world problems ("under perfect competition do you think gas
prices in the city or on the highway would be higher?"). Or something like
this: [https://www.citylab.com/design/2014/12/an-immersive-game-
sho...](https://www.citylab.com/design/2014/12/an-immersive-game-shows-how-
easily-segregation-arisesand-how-we-might-fix-it/383586/).

It seems Prof. Chetty is on this track. Godspeed.

